

Show HN: Google Docs Resumes - zthomas
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/visualcv-resumes/hniikmldjmlpagdmekfdiddkjldheefh?ref=producthunt

======
zthomas
We've created a collection of Google Docs resume templates a couple of weeks
back and posted it on /r/jobs.

[https://www.visualcv.com/www/google-docs-resume-
templates/](https://www.visualcv.com/www/google-docs-resume-templates/)

From the awesome feedback we got, we decided to make a simple Google Doc add-
on to help users fill out the templates easily with their existing Word
resume, LinkedIn profile or VisualCV profile and be able to switch between
designs easily.

If you guys like it please rate us on the chrome store :)

Also, we are giving away free pro VisualCV upgrades for anyone who uses the
new Google Doc Add-on

